# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم ( 7 ) لسنة 1981 م بشأن حيازة الأسلحة والذخائر والمفرقعات

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم ( 7 ) لسنة 1981 م بشأن حيازة الأسلحة والذخائر والمفرقعات 
مؤتمر الشعب العام،،

تنفيذاً لقرارت المؤتمرات الشعبية في دور انعقادها العادي الثالث لسنة 89- 90 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 1980 ميلادية التي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والاتحادات والنقابات والروابط المهنية ( مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي السادس من الفترة من 27 صفر- غرة ربيع الأول 1390 من وفاة الرسول الموافق 3- 7 يناير 1981م.

صيغ القانون الآتي

المادة الأولى

التدريب على السلاح حق وواجب على كل مواطن، وصولاً إلى قيام الشعب المسلـح.

المادة الثانية

لا يجوز لأي شخص حيازة أو إحراز أي نوع من أنواع الأسلحة والذخائر والمفرقعات، أو صنعها، أو الاتجار فيها إلا وفقاً لأحكام قانون الأسلحة والذخائر والمفرقعات، والتشريعات والنظم الأخرى التي تهدف إلى تحقيق قيام الشعب المسلح.

المادة الثالثة 

1 - يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد، كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو باع أو سلم أو نقل أو قدم أية أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات بقصد الاتجار أو اتجر فيها بأية صورة كانت في غير الأحوال المصرح بها في القانون.

2 - يعاقب بالسجن، كل من حاز أية أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات بدون ترخيص صادر له، وفقاً لأحكام القانون المذكور والتشريعات والنظم الأخرى التي تهدف إلى تحقيق قيام الشعب المسلح.

وذلك باستثناء أسلحة الصيد فتكون العقوبة الحبس.

المادة الرابعة

يعفى من العقاب كل من يحوز في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات، على وجه يخالف أحكام هذا القانون، إذا طلب الترخيص له بها، أوقام بتسليمها إلى مركز أو نقطة الشرطة التي يقيم في دائرتها، وذلك خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من بدء نفاد هذا القانون.

المادة الخامسة

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره.

مؤتمر الشعب العام 

صدر في 11 ربيع الثاني 1390 من وفاة الرسول.

الموافق 16 فبراير 1981 م.

----------

